# Layout over pool table



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, after many years I am finally beginning to get started on my first layout. After negotiating with "management" I've built a 5' x 9.5' table that sits over the pool table. Before I start spending money and making mistak -- err, laying track and building scenery , I'd like some feedback on the track plan. What kinds of problems am I likely to (or going to) run into if I build and operate this plan?

Here are a few givens 'n druthers:

* Layout size and scale: HO, 5' x 9.5'
* Setting and era: freelanced central New York State branch line loosely modelled after the Lehigh Valley, late 1940s
* Track plan: 18" min radius; 1.4% max grade; #5 turnouts on the main and #4 in the yard
* Equipment: short/medium length freight, steam and early diesel
* Trains: 6-12 car mixed-freight and passenger
* Operation: point-to-point switching via loop, with the option of continuous run
* Scenery: mix of urban/industry and rural/mountain (view block to the rescue)
* Benchwork: plywood surface, 41" height (already built)

My goal is to have a layout with both operational and scenic interest. Operationally, I want to be able to build a train in the yard, run it over the mainline, and spot/pick up cars at sidings. Scenery will be highly compressed, so my intent is to create small-scale scenes that work when viewed from up close.

A few specific comments about the track plan:

1. My operation plan is to build a train in the yard to the right side of the layout, let it run over the mainline, and spot and pick up cars at the various sidings. The return loop will give me access to sidings that face the "wrong" way, and give me an out-and-back capability for through traffic. (Other roads have trackage rights on the H&W, giving me an excuse to run whatever other equipment might find its way into my roster).

2. Yard capacity is about 15 40' cars, enough to make up 2 trains. The yard also represents an interchange to other railroads. I've put a runaround in the yard (marked "A") so the switcher can easily get to the caboose track (lower-right spur), but don't know if it's operationally in the best spot. Any thoughts?

3. There are two main yard tracks. The outside track is the yard lead. The inside track is the arrival/departure track (aka staging).

3. The blue line is a view block. The top portion of the layout is rural/countryside, and the bottom is urban. A few sections will be removable to facilitate access to hidden trackage. 

4. Due to the crossover (marked "B") and the need to use the outer loop of the main line, whoever is spotting or picking up cars on the industrial sidings (green) is going to be fouling both the main lines part of the time. Am I adding "operational interest" here or just creating a traffic jam? 

5. The main line consists of an outer loop, inner loop, and reversing loop. The inner and outer loops meet at the top, allowing traffic to pass from one loop to the other. The reversing loop has an 18" radius; the rest of the mainline is 19" or better. (Alas, I couldn't find room for a wye or roundhouse, so the great hand of God will usually be turning the motive power around.)

6. The track marked "C" serves as both a passing siding and a place to park a train with cars needing to be spotted or picked up at the industry sidings. There's room for about 5 cars here, which is pretty short for a passing siding. Then again maybe the local consists of a loco, 3 cars, and caboose....

In case it tickles anyone's fancy, this track plan started with the Red Wing Division from 2009 Model Railroad Planning. There isn't much left of the original plan, but I feel that starting with something that worked was much better than starting with a blank slate. 

Here's the layout:










The link to the Picasa album is https://picasaweb.google.com/twh270/HAndWRR?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCLvH-u6ezsWsZw&feat=directlink and in case that doesn't work I've attached the track plan.

Thanks in advance for any comments!

Thomas


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I love it, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Running an engine clockwise into the rural/countryside loop reverses the direction to counterclockwise. Once running counterclockwise I do not see where you can again reverse direction to clockwise.

B


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

To go back the other way he simply has to back through the reverse loop.

Looks good and should be a fun layout to operate.

Massey


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Thomas...there is a lot going on in that layout plan! It will keep you on your toes running it, and it should never be boring. To turn a locomotive around, you could just do like Massey said and take a spin around the reverse loop...or you could install a turntable in the lower left part of the layout just for the purpose of turning around. All-in-all, I like the layout plan...it is quite an animal!

Chad


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm willing to settle for reversing through the reverse loop. Or using the Hand of God if necessary. Chad, I do like the idea of a turntable, but there isn't quite enough room in that corner. I tried rearranging the track to give myself more room, but it didn't work -- I was giving up space elsewhere that was more important. Still, I'll keep the idea in the back of my head and maybe something will turn up.

One change I did make is to remove the two top-most spurs to put more emphasis on trains-through-the-countryside in the rural/countryside section. I also smoothed out a few curves.

Thomas


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Probably due to being blind I do not see how after coming out of the reverse loop and going in a counterclockwise direction that one gets back into the reverse loop.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

you just have to take a switch to the inner loop then you will be facing away from the reverse loop. If you want to reverse the train once again you will have to back through the loop and you will be going the other direction once again.

Massey


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Ya didn't say a "switch" in your first post.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I tend to use turnout and switch together and some times at the same time. Sorry for that.

Massey


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've made some changes. Funny how a track plan that looks perfectly good one day can be tweaked the next....

1. Removed a couple of spurs and moved the rest closer to the edge of the table for better reach.

2. Reworked the yard a bit to add a couple or so cars capacity.

3. Moved the turnouts for the passing siding to make the siding a couple or so cars longer.

4. Minor changes elsewhere to improve aesthetics.

Here's the new plan. Any comments?










Thomas


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the changes I think it will work pretty good. I have to ask tho what is that mess going on between 6 and 7 feet on the bottom of the layout?

Massey


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Massey. The "mess" is a double-slip switch. I kind of like it, but am open-minded if you have another idea for that bit of track.

Thomas


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Remove it all together and also remove the link from the very south track to the second yard lead. the way your yard is designed you can use one of those tracks as incomming and the other for outgoing and each would have it's own lead. Leave the switch on the second yard lead to the passing siding it would be a good idea.

Massey


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not entirely sure I followed that Massey. Do you mean like this? I've labeled what I think we're calling yard 1 and 2, and the passing siding. Also what do you think about a switch from yard 1 to yard 2 (the "?")? Maybe not necessary...but useful at times?

Thanks for your continuing feedback!










Thomas


----------

